# Urban goose hunt - any luck?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The waterfowl forum has been pretty dead the last couple of weeks. What's the deal - slow late season goose hunting for everyone?

Previous trips have been slow for me, but there were lots and lots of birds moving today. Probably 10 times more today than there were a week ago. Dad and I each got one. It was the perfect way to end our season.

For those who go, tomorrow should be a good day...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I shot three Friday and should have had a fourth but screwed up.
One of the three was banded as a juvie in 2008.
Funny thing was, it was banded less than a mile from where I shot it.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I squeaked out three yesterday too. Been a pretty slow year for me. But I’ve at least gotten a few so my pup, Willow is getting the goose thing down. Here is one she brought back yesterday. I’m out here again this morning making one last effort and not near as many birds moving as yesterday so far. That’s pretty cool Shaner. Last year I dropped a 14 year old band that was banded just 2 miles east of where it was banded. Crazy to think how may times that bird came into mine and other people’s spread unscathed.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you guys got some geese!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I consistently missed geese at 40 yards with full choke and tungsten the last few times I went out. I need to start shooting clays.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

We’ve shot around 50 since duck season closed. It’s been a decent extended season for us


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Sheepassassin! How does urban goose hunt work?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

35whelen said:


> How does urban goose hunt work?


There are 4 distinct goose hunting zones in Utah. The urban goose zone is one of them, and it stays open a week or two later than the hunts in the other goose zones. Other than that, it works like any other goose hunt.

The season is structured this way because there are a lot of geese along the Wasatch front that spend much of their year inside cities, where they can't be hunted, but nest in the marshes. As early spring arrives, the geese begin to head out to public marshes. If we get a warm spell in late January or early February (like we did the past few days), the hunting can really pick up, and give hunters a chance to hunt birds that typically stay in areas off-limits to hunting.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

So I can go back out to my spot in Utah county?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Today is the last day of the goose hunt in the urban zone.

Utah county is in the urban goose zone. You can view the boundaries on the hunt planner:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok. I understand. I knew today was the last day. I didn’t realize it was the urban goose hunt


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

January 3rd I was in surgery for a detached retina (right eye, shooting eye) My eye is full of oil right now and hard to see through it. I missed a bit of the duck season, but got out the last Saturday to close it out. 

I hunted the extended goose and struggled because I just can't see all that well. I tried to shoot left handed and struggled with that too. I hunted geese solo most of the week and landed several geese behind me, and shot at several others over the decoys, but just could not knock them down. Normally, those would have been easy chip shots, but blurred vision kept me out of the game this year. I scratched a couple down is all. The hawks got to one of them on the ice before I could get to it.

Friday, Saturday and Sunday I hunted with goosefreak, he was patient with my circumstance, and that is appreciated. He got 5 geese, 1 band. I got 2 geese, 1 band......Still better than staying home......

I also scored a deal at Wally World the other day. $5 a box for 3" 20 gauge #2's....I'm set for next season....:smile:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Good job Fowlmouth!


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

Yesterday (saturday) was the last day I could make it out so me and a couple buddies headed back out on the ice where we have been the last few times, it was easy to tell that's where the birds had been hanging out cause the ice was polka dotted with droppings, unfortunately the birds just didn't want to play our game, but that didn't dampen our spirits any, there were more than enough swans and ducks flying to keep our attention! Our season ended with the proverbial goose egg! Guess we start planning for next season!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I need to expand my goose hunting areas. I hate that the Eastern Box Elder Goose area closes the 19th. My season ends when that area ends.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw more local banded geese shot the last 2 weeks (extended Wasatch) this year over previous years. Also, more geese shot in general. This proves to me a couple of things, there are more people hunting the extended unit, and the extended zone is doing what it was set up to do, reduce the urban goose population...


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Headed out Saturday with 5 others, ended up with 15 total.

3 of the first 5 birds were banded, then all the flocks after screwed our goose-to-band ratio! It was the lady friends first hunt, it was awesome to watch her drop a big bird with her 20 gauge! She's hooked! (which is probably a bad thing)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip of $5 cheap shells at Walmart Fowlmouth.
I just cleaned out the South Jordan store 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> Thanks for the tip of $5 cheap shells at Walmart Fowlmouth.
> I just cleaned out the South Jordan store 30 minutes ago.


I really like shooting those shells in my 20 gauge. The Hevi Shot extended range choke tube holds a nice pattern for me. I shot them the entire season from start to finish.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I killed a couple..


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Goosefreak, 
What do you think of those stainless bands?
I thought they were pretty cool at first but then I started to miss the wear patterns of a good old aluminum band.
Have a great summer,
Shane


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

shaner said:


> Goosefreak,
> What do you think of those stainless bands?
> I thought they were pretty cool at first but then I started to miss the wear patterns of a good old aluminum band.
> Have a great summer,
> Shane


I'm not a fan of the stainless bands. Too little for a Canada goose band IMO but, I'll take them


----------

